# first pregnancy, only 10/11DPO, feels like period is coming, bizarre pressure?



## kneeswrites

Well I can't believe I'm finally posting in this part of the forum.. after 2+ years of bfns I finally got my BFP around 3 A.M. this morning, 10 DPO. I'm not even letting myself get excited... tbh I'm terrified. 


The lines are soo faint (FRERs) but took a bunch of them and even bought a second batch thinking first one was faulty... but they're definitely BFPs. Digi was negative though so I'm guessing my bean has just begun implanting and producing HCG? 

Basically starting last night and into the morning and all through today I've been feeling the most bizarre sensations. First of all, it constantly feels like my uterus is "buzzing," like there's a vibrating phone inside of me or something... and there's a lot of pressure and tightness, it feels like someone's got my uterus in their fist and they're squeezing it, plus I keep getting these waves of pretty painful AF-like cramps. 

I'm so worried this is going to end in a chemical or a M/C. I've never been pregnant before so these feelings are completely new and alien. I don't know what's normal, I don't understand why I would be feeling sooo crampy and weird like this at just 10-ish DPO? Especially with my faint lines?

Also, assuming bean started implanting a day or two ago and is just now making enough HCG to show up on FRERs, when can I take a digi? I don't want to take it too early and see 'Not pregnant.'

I'm so afraid!


----------



## Sah086

You are still super early. I'd test again in a few days and see if the line is any darker. I've had all sorts of weird feelings down there since being pregnant and I know a lot of the ladies on here have too. Don't count yourself out yet my love :flower:


----------



## kneeswrites

There's no doubt I'm preggo which is great but the cramping has me so worried it won't be a sticky bean :cry:


----------



## cdc1030

I found out on Friday after my er visit which cramps are "normal" and which ones aren't. I was told (but I could have been misinformed, which with my history of "doctors and nurses" could be a good possibility) that cramping on the left or right side are normal, cramping in the middle, is not. 
I'm a huge worry wart so I always worry about EVERYTHING. However there will be lots of cramping and feelings going down as implantation sets in. I would give it a few days and test again!


----------



## cdc1030

I found out on Friday after my er visit which cramps are "normal" and which ones aren't. I was told (but I could have been misinformed, which with my history of "doctors and nurses" could be a good possibility) that cramping on the left or right side are normal, cramping in the middle, is not. 
I'm a huge worry wart so I always worry about EVERYTHING. However there will be lots of cramping and feelings going down as implantation sets in. I would give it a few days and test again!


----------



## Emmy0320

Menstral like cramps are completely normal. A lot of people have them and it's actually one of the early symptoms that many women have. Don't worry yet! I had cramps into my sixth week.


----------



## daydreaming22

I have that pressure feeling before Af and I had it with this pregnancy, scared me to death. I was sure I would start bleeding any moment but I didnt and bubs is nice and healthy. My Dr said it was normal


----------



## kneeswrites

Thank you guys I feel a whole lot better now, it's just so hard to relax, but I will try!!!


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi i had these cramps literally from the day i got my bfp! 11dpo! Was convinced af was starting! 5weeks today and still getting cramps but not as bad as last week! &#304;m still worried but sure i will be till i get to second tri!!

Congratulations! X


----------



## Dumpling

Congratulations! I think just try to chill out & relax for a couple of days & then test again. Once you're getting nice dark lines on your frers, then try a digi. :)


----------



## kneeswrites

Thanks guys :cloud9:


----------

